

Ask HN: Why do big American cities hate innovative change? - jmilinion

There's Airbnb and Uber.  Add spotty cellphone service, higher cost of living, higher cost of supplies, crumbling infrastructure, substandard internet as well as JFK/LAX/ORD airport.<p>From the hype I've been hearing about, big American cities should be the innovative beacons of the world  but they aren't.  The most relevant example of this?  Silicon Valley (Hint: Apple is named Apple for a reason).<p>Why are big American cities so conservative in thinking and seem to detest change so much?  When it starts taking years to build a simple cellphone tower compared to a few months elsewhere, you know something is going on.<p>Compare these cities to Seoul, Taipei, etc.
======
t0
Why did you submit this again? I don't even want to reply to this. The answer?
Politics. Money. Infrastructure is built by the lowest bidder.

The cellphone industry is an oligopoly. There is zero innovation. You couldn't
if you wanted to.

